# Solved: pcs can't see each other in homegroup



## korky50 (Feb 14, 2010)

Why can't my desktop and laptop see each other on my homegroup? I've tried everthing including turning off the firewalls on on my wireless router and both pcs. i've tried removing home from both pcs then creating a home network on the desktop but have been unable to join it from the laptop as it can't see the desktop and only gives me a 'create' button not a 'join' button and vice versa with the same results. I've run the troubleshooter on both machines. I been through each of my libraries on both machines and set up sharing. (I've tried read only sharing and read/write sharing) nothing works. Can you help please?
Thanks Tony


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The first question to ask is whether the PCs can "see" each other by ping. Can they ping each other by IP address? By computer name? If you don't know how to answer those questions ...

To open a Command Window: Start - Run &#8211; cmd (command in 98SE) &#8211; OK
(if Run not on Vista&#8217;s or 7&#8217;s Start menu, just type cmd in the Search box)

To determine a computer's IP address: open a Command Window and type
ipconfig

Now for some troubleshooting:

1. On each PC open a Command window and type
ping IPofOther (where IPofOther is the IP address of the other PC)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?

If you got Replies,

2. Do the same ping except use the Computer Name of the other computer:
ping NameOfOtherPC

Replies or lost packets?


----------



## korky50 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Terry

Below are the results of the ping tests. I just fitted a wireless network card to my desktop which was previously connected to the router via a network cable. I'm not sure if the problem existed prior to that as I had not attempted to set up a homegroup. Any way thanks for your help I really appreciate it.

pings from Desktop to Laptop

C:\Users\Tony>ping 192.168.1.84

Pinging 192.168.1.84 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.85: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.85: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.85: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.85: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.84:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Tony>ping TBlaptop

Pinging TBlaptop.home [192.168.1.84] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.85: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.85: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.85: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.85: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.84:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Pings from Laptop to Desktop

C:\Users\Tony>ping 192.168.1.85

Pinging 192.168.1.85 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.84: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.84: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.85:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),

C:\Users\Tony>ping Desktop-PC

Pinging Desktop-PC.home [192.168.1.85] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.84: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.84: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.84: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.85:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably TBlaptop, and maybe also Desktop-PC, has a firewall that needs to be properly configured or uninstalled. What one do you have? What one(s), if any, have you uninstalled?

If your network is designated "Home network" in Network and Sharing Center the Windows 7 firewall should be OK.


----------



## korky50 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Terry

I've tried turning off all five firewalls ; the router firewall, the desktop mcAfee firewall and the laptop McAfee firewall but still no joy. I've just had a look at windows 7 firewall and it said that it was being controlled by McAfee on both machines so I've turned the windows firewalls off also. Still no join button on the laptop, only a create button, even though Ive set a homegroup on the desktop. 

When I go to change settings in contol panel|System and Security|System|Computer name, domain, and workgroup settings and select and click the Change button on the 'computer name' tab of the 'system properties' dialog box; a 'join a Domain or Workgroup' dialog appears with 'This computer is part of a business network...' selected. I keep changing it to 'This a home computer, it's not part of a business network' but just keeps changing back to business again. This happens on both pc's

regards

Tony


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you ping both ways by IP address and name now? Until you can do that there is not much hope of Homegroup even having a chance to work.

"Turning off" is not the same as "properly configured or uninstalled." If you go the uninstall route use the McAfee Removal Tool  also.


----------



## korky50 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Terry

I've unistalled McAfee from both pcs now and used the removal tool MCPR.exe. I've made sure the windows 7 firewall are off and check the router firewall settings. The network is designated "Home network" in Network and Sharing Center the Windows 7. Unfortunately nothing has changed with the ping test results.

Best regards

Tony


----------



## korky50 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi again Terry

I've hard connected my desktop to the router and deleted the wireless connection in the hub. I can now successfully ping in both direction now but still can't connect the desktop to home group I've created on the laptop. So I have now disconnected from the homegroup on the laptop. Neither pc has one set up now. Next I will try a shut down on both, reboot the desktop, create a homegroup on that then boot up the laptop and see if i can connect to it. Wish me luck

Best regards

Tony


----------



## korky50 (Feb 14, 2010)

Success! Seems to be an issue with the wifi on the desktop. Thanks for your help. If you've any idea why it won't work wifi on both i would be grateful for your thoughts. Anyway thanks again and best regards

Tony


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad it's working. Offhand I have no clue what's up with the desktop's wireless. Connect it by both ethernet and wireless and show the following and we'll see if anything seems obvious.

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## korky50 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Terry

I've followed your instructions and the results are pasted below. Interestingly with both the wifi connection amd the cable connection together on the desktop it can't see the laptop but the laptop can see the desktop. Both windows firewall are on at default settings I believe.

Cheers

Tony

DESKTOP RESULTS

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tony>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.86] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HOMEGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
DESKTOP-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
DESKTOP-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOMEGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.85] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HOMEGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
DESKTOP-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
DESKTOP-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOMEGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Users\Tony>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Desktop-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A1-B0-92-42-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ADD-GWP110v4 PCI Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A1-B0-92-42-7E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::39ef:940b:c68d:e574%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.85(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 15 February 2010 17:35:56
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 February 2010 17:35:56
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234922416
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-F8-E6-7A-6C-F0-49-17-6D-1D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-17-6D-1D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::81c1:fe1b:def5:37a4%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.86(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 15 February 2010 17:34:16
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 February 2010 17:34:16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242020425
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-F8-E6-7A-6C-F0-49-17-6D-1D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:3c2e:26ce:a972:7012(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c2e:26ce:a972:7012%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C4213CFE-367F-4929-A56D-FB5BF9F5A3A6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Tony>

LAPTOP RESULTS

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tony>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.84] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
TBLAPTOP <00> UNIQUE Registered
HOMEGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
TBLAPTOP <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOMEGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
HOMEGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Users\Tony>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TBLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-2E-AD-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-2E-AD-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d4f9:a596:fc94:55dc%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.84(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 15 February 2010 17:33:57
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 February 2010 17:33:57
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112607
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-84-EE-B2-00-1C-23-57-F3-3C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-57-F3-3C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73bc:3488:26d6:a972:7012(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3488:26d6:a972:7012%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Tony>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's not unusual to get "can't quite explain" networking results when a computer has two different ways to get to another computer on a LAN. So don't bother trying to figure out problems with the desktop connected both ways.

There's nothing I see there to suggest why the wireless should work any differently than the ethernet. Suggest ...

Shut down both computers;
Unplug the router;
disconnect the desktop's ethernet cable;
Plug in router;
Cross fingers;
Boot computers.


----------



## korky50 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Terry

Yes!!!!! Rebooting the router worked. In fact both pcs can not only see each other but also my daughters win xp netbook and our ps3.

Thanks for your help and advice. You been very patient and never gave up until a solution was found. I can't thank you enough.

All the best and thanks again.

Tony


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're certainly welcome.  The real secret here was crossing your fingers at the exact correct time.


----------

